# Wedding Invitation



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Sorry I am getting this out so late, but I have only recently received authorization (permission from Missy) to post this.Missy and I are getting married on May 30th at St Michaels church 4:00 pm. There will be reception after the wedding at the Hilton on the Beach (cocktail, open bar starts at 5:30, dinner at 6:30, dancing after dinner). 

This goes out to buddies past and present who I have not been able to get invitations to. Looks like we have plenty of room, so anyone who would like to come, feel free to come to the wedding, reception, or both. 

The only thing that I ask is this.. If you decide to come, please rsvp to the web address listed below so we can have an idea of how much food we need. The hotel wants a final number by Wednesday at noon, so I would ask that you RSVP by then.

If you decide you want to stay at the hotel, we have reduced rates, so just let me know.

Thanks, hope you guys can come by and do some drinking/dancing with us. 

Here is the web site

www.momentville.com/missyandchris

Thanks,

Chris

850-313-0147


----------

